# I have just received these



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

I have just received these pictures of Gizmo and I'm delighted with them  

*GR CH Mazpahs Mystic Magwi*


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

WOW stunning pic's xx


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow, they are brill May. Are you going to get one framed? They are certainly begging to be put up on a wall


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Wow fabulous - he looks so proud and very...


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Saynamore said:


> Wow, they are brill May. Are you going to get one framed? They are certainly begging to be put up on a wall


Yes I'm getting one framed


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

I should flippin think so, the upright one with the rosette is my fave, what do you think


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Lovely, either frame it or use it as a screen saver...


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Saynamore said:


> I should flippin think so, the upright one with the rosette is my fave, what do you think


I also like this one


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Lovely photos, who took them & how did you get Gizmo to pose for the photo?

I can't imagine any of mine sitting that still long enough


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Sungold-Bengals said:


> Lovely photos, who took them & how did you get Gizmo to pose for the photo?
> 
> I can't imagine any of mine sitting that still long enough


It was a man taking pictures at the show I don't know who he is 
My Son usualy takes the pictures 
I distract the cat with a feather on a stick and lots of luck gets them to pose


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww he's gogeous!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

WOW and er WOW and yeah WOW-how bloody handsome is this ladDoes Nic realise he has a son this stunning-Karen does you both so proud with him,seems like yesterday he was a little ball of trouble leaping around Look how long that body is and them legs,that face and his coat is just MMMWWAHH


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

May he so beautiful. you must be so proud of him


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Wow May, they are gorgeous pics.  Are they Bob Fox ones ?*


----------

